# In the market for a lab pup



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying myself a lab pup for christmas  . Does anybody know of a good breeder in the Toledo or Ada area?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

check over at www.ohiowaterfowler.com

there's a lot of reputable breeders that sell lab pups there. You'll find a bunch in your area due to the amount of duck hunters in the Sandusky area.


----------



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

You might want to try the local hunter's trials to watch dogs & talk to spectators & entrants. There's alot of labs in this area, & someone is always having a litter. There's trials on 12-10 @ Crooked Creek, and on 12-17 @ South Cuyahoga. The trails run thru March. Watch Darcy's friday column for a weekly listing.
John


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Also try www.greatlakeswaterfowler.com , there are some breeders there.


----------

